# Cat breeds that tend to have "dog-like" characteri



## phatjoe (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello:

I'm looking to purchase a cat in the near future. I came across the ocicat. It intrigued me that folks referred to them as having dog=like characteristics. Basically, a strong desire to be with people, they like being handled, and ability to obey "some" commands. 
*
Are there other cat breeds that share these characteristics with the ocicat?*


I've always wanted to own a larger cat and researched jungle cats, cheetohs, servals, and stone cougars. There isn't much out there on these cats. *Curious if any of these exotic cats share characteristics with the ocicat. Thoughts?*

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I've heard Siamese are a lot like dogs. I have two and the reason I was drawn to this breed is because I'm a dog person. One of them is Very much dog like (he even stole a ham steak off the table last night) while the other is more cat like but still craves attention. I would definitely say they are different than most cats I have met. They follow me everywhere, Neko is on the computer right now and Willie is on the floor by my foot. They greet me at the door when I get home and meow at me in excitement. they are intelligent so you can teach them some tricks, they are also very athletic so playing is fun. I am teaching mine agility (just for fun) right now and they are doing great (especially Willie since he is more toy motivated). I use the toy as a reward not a lure, he learned to "turn the toy on" he must do the obstacle. Neko on the other hand plays fetch which is great fun and exercise.

Check these out: http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/cat_new ... ter14.html
http://www.cfa.org/breeds/profiles/arti ... amese.html


----------



## Naomi (Jan 30, 2008)

The Somali is another breed with very dog like personalities. You can even teach them to play fetch. They are very active and playful. The Abyssinians are the same as Somali's in personality, except they have short hair instead of long hair.


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a domestic long hair who appears to be part maine ****. He is very doglike, more doglike than my parents dog! He plays fetch for hours at a time--sometimes it gets old for us. He'll bring just about anything to throw--he really likes finding receipts, he brings them to us and we roll them into a ball and he fetches them. He loves water--always drinking from the sink and loves the bathtub. He knows his name and walks great on a leash.

We aren't cat people so he happens to be the best cat we could have found. (That whole you don't find cats, they find you thing is true. Jack was found as a stray on our friends back porch, they couldn't keep him so we took him)

Leslie


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam, (Bridge kitty) was very dog-like in many ways because he was a genius kitty. He was a Bengal mix, and a very large cat, weighing in at a slim, muscular 20+ pounds. He knew his name, recognized his reflection in a mirror, played fetch, and made up new games on his own. He liked to be around me and slept next to me, and liked to "help" me do things. But if he was in the way, I only had to tell him and he'd back off a few steps.
Sam was an amazing cat.

Arianwen is also dog-like in that she sleeps next to me, and likes to be near me. Also, I can walk with her in the forest behind my back yard and she walks with me, never straying out of earshot. She knows her name, a couple of her nicknames, and comes to a certain whistle. She also enjoys the warmth of the chiminea in the back yard.  
rcat


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've read that Maine Coons are supposedly the most dog-like cats. Holly does have a fair number of traits that you see in dogs but I've seen other cats that display them as well. All the traits the previous posters have listed as being dog-like (following you around, meeting at the door, playing fetch, sleeping next to you etc.) are things I associate with well socialized cats of no particular breed (in addition to dogs). I believe a significant portion of the interaction you get from a cat is based on how much you put into socializing them.


----------

